# ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)



## 79erdude (6. Februar 2020)

*ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)*

Hallo,

ehrlich vorneweg gesagt die Gebrauchsanleitungen dürfen gerne in Zukunft etwas genauer sein vor allem bei den Preisen, aber ASUS schein es nicht wirklich verbessern zu wollen.

In der Anlage habe ich (links) das Screenshoot von ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard) Benutzerhandbuch und rechts das vom ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung). Was mache ich nun, stecke ich die zwei Lüfter in CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT vom Mainboard oder stecke ich diese an die Lüfteranschlüsse der AIO-Pumpe??? 

Wo erhalte ich das beste KÜHL-Ergebnis? Ich möchte schon gerne eine optimale Kühlung den 75 °C halte ich bei den noch niedrigen Temperaturen für zu hoch und der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt. 

Danke.


----------



## funky (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)*

Letztlich ist es egal, es geht auf beiden Wegen. Und die Kühlleistung hängt ja nicht von der Art ab wie Du die Lüfter anschließt, sondern wie Du Pumpe+Lüfter steuerst.


Nachteil bei Anschluß der Lüfter direkt an der AIO- Du musst Dir ziemlich verbuggte Software installieren, die sich zudem tief ins System hängt, um die Lüfter zu steuern. (Armoury Crate/AI Suite)
und Du musst die Warnmeldung im Bios abschalten, dass kein CPU Lüfter angeschlossen ist.

Schliesst Du die Lüfter über CPU Fan an (1+optional, oder per Y-Kabel nur über CPU_Fan), kannst Du die Lüfterkurve im UEFI einstellen. Das ist n bisschen frickelig bis man eine zufriedenstellende Lautstärke hat. Ich habe mich letztlich für PWM statt DC entschieden, weil die Lüfterdrehzahl sich so weiter runter regelt.

Ich habe übrigens bei meiner Ryuo die WLP ausgetauscht. Mit der werkseitig aufgetragenen hatte ich zumeist Probleme, wenn ich nach 1-5 Jahren mal den Kühler lösen wollte. Bröselig und festgepappt, als sei das ein Kleber. Da kann es einem die CPU ausm Sockel reißen, wenn man nicht aufpasst. Wie gut die bei der AIO ist, weiß ich nicht. Musste trotzdem weichen.

Im vorherigen Case hatte mit der Ryuo mein 2700x im Idle 35-38 Grad und unter Last maximal 68.
Im Dynamic XL sind die Temperaturen 3-4 Grad höher.
Die Pumpe wird über PWM gesteuert (keine Sorge, die kann das, man muss die nicht auf 100 % laufen lassen wie es bei vielen anderen AIO dringend angeraten ist) und meine Lüfter (hab Alpenföhn WingBoost statt der originalen und die sind auch nicht die leisesten) laufen zumeist im unteren Drehzahlbereich.


----------



## 79erdude (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)*

Danke sehr für die Infos, dann lass ich es im Moment wie es ist. Warum hast du eigentlich die Alpenföhn WingBoost genommen da sind Nocturas mit dabei?


----------



## funky (10. Februar 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)*

Hi, bin dem RGB Wahn verfallen. Deshalb die WingBoost.


----------



## RobertK78 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: ASUS ROG RYUJIN 240 (Wasserkühlung) mit ASUS ROG Strix Z390-F Gaming (Mainboard)*

Ich habe auf diesem Board eine Wakü und bin sehr zufrieden. Habe in kombi mit einem Ryzen 7 3700 X kaum 60 grad unter vollast.

nutze die CORSAIR Cooling Hydro Series H115i Pro​


----------

